# Problem mit Umlautdarstellung in GWT 1.5



## henning-malaysia (26. August 2008)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich bastel seit kurzem weitgehend erfolgreich an einem kleinen GWT-Projekt (Version 1.5). Ein grundsätzliches Problem taucht aber auf, zudem ich leider weder beim Googeln noch sonstwo Infos gefunden habe, auch mein ansonsten empfehlenswertes Buch (Manning / Hanser-Verlag: "GWT im Einsatz") schweigt sich darüber aus:

Sonderzeichen werden nicht dargestellt: Ich schreibe z.B. einen String für ein GWT-Label
(com.google.gwt.user.client.ui.Label) direkt im Javacode (z.B. "Müller"), und auf der Seite wird dann "M?ller" dargestellt).

Die HTML-Seite hat im Header bereits folgenden Eintrag:

```
<meta http-equiv="content-type" content="text/html; charset=UTF-8">
```

Also müssts doch passen? Hat irgendjemand eine Ahnung, wo das Problem liegt? Wäre ich sehr dankbar!

Viele Grüße

Henning


----------



## mirrør (16. November 2010)

probier mal mit utf8 sonderzeichen tabelle 
http://www.mediaevent.de/tutorial/sonderzeichen.html
bei mir hat es funktioniert
ü = &uuml;


----------



## CPoly (16. November 2010)

Das Meta-Tag ist afaik nur wichtig, wenn du das Dokument lokal abspeicherst. Was zählt ist was der Webserver als Charset im Header sendet.


----------



## mirrør (17. November 2010)

du musst aber in der datei xxx.gwt.xml das schreiben und nicht in der html datei


<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>


----------

